# New design Need Help



## golson (Jan 14, 2009)

I am working on building multiple cabinets and need a template for the front panels so I can cut out multiple ones at a time. I guess I need to make a template or something for the panels. What is a quick way to build a template and cut out with a router.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

golson said:


> I am working on building multiple cabinets and need a template for the front panels so I can cut out multiple ones at a time. I guess I need to make a template or something for the panels. What is a quick way to build a template and cut out with a router.





golson said:


> I am working on building multiple cabinets and need a template for the front panels so I can cut out multiple ones at a time. I guess I need to make a template or something for the panels. What is a quick way to build a template and cut out with a router.


These shots should give you an idea of what's involved. The simple way to make a template, a template guide fitted to bottom of router and all three together. To arrive at the opening size in the template: template guide dia. minus cutter dia X 2 plus size of finished opening in cabinet panel.

If you have any further questions, please complete your profile then ask away.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI golson

Just one more way ,it's called inlay so to say to make the templates..

All you need it a inlay kit to make the templates 

Router Workshop: recess template
Router Workshop: reverse inlay
Router Workshop: Inlays

======


----------



## golson (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe I wasn't clear. The inlay would not work I believe. If you look at the picture the cutouts are on a seperate 1/2" panel that is screwed in the cabinet from the back side. Maybe I need an example of a similar project. I do a bunch of cabinets but I am tired of cutting the cutout panels each time I build a cabinet and it is a hassle of measureing each one all the time.


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

golson said:


> I am working on building multiple cabinets and need a template for the front panels so I can cut out multiple ones at a time. I guess I need to make a template or something for the panels. What is a quick way to build a template and cut out with a router.


This is a simple project that will require the use of the template guides and the construction of a template.

My suggestion would be to rout two panels at the same time this would require 'flipping' the template over to rout each cutout as there is very little material between each.


----------

